# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  Tourenschi Ausrüstung - Einsteiger-Auf was achten?

## mankra

Bei Tourenski + Ausrüstung kenn ich mich überhaupt nicht aus, möchte mir aber eine Ausrüstung kaufen, um übern Winter etwas für die Kondi zu tun.

Auf was muß man achten? Werd weniger Hochalpin unterwegs sein, denke eher daran, 1x in der Woche nach Stuhleck zu fahren und einmal raufzugehen.
Soll kein Mist sein, muß aber auch nicht die 3000,- Ausrüstung sein.

Kann ich meine Alpinschischuhe verwenden?
Empfehlenswerter Schi + Bindung? Schilänge bei 178?

----------


## DH-Rooky

> Kann ich meine Alpinschischuhe verwenden?

 theoretisch schon aber besonders empfehlenswert is es nichtbesonders da es dir ja nicht primär um die Abfahrt geht und du das regelmäßig machen willst würd sich ein Tourenschuh schon rentieren, muß ja nicht gleich der teuerste sein

----------


## georg

Zum Konditionsschinden ohne sonstige Anforderungen:

Ski: Scheißegal. Fürs Konditionsschinden je schwerer desto besser, also taugt jeder Alpinski. Hast du einen alten? Bindung drauf und guts ists.
Tourenski: Jeder Tourenski außer einigen wenigen (wie zB den Head Monster O.B der nicht erhältlich ist) ist beim Runterfahren ein Plastikscheißkrampf also von daher ist es echt egal welchen Ski du dir nimmst sollte es ein Tourenski werden.

Bindung: Nachdem du da keine Anforderungen hast, außer eventuell einen Alpinschuh zu verwenden kannst du zwischen Fritschi und naxo wählen.
Fritschi: Ein Drehpunkt was den Vorteil hat, da jede Tourenbindung mit der Zeit Spiel bekommt summiert sich da nix.
Naxo ist ein Viergelenker und viel angenehmr zum Gehen, da die Bindung regelrecht abrollt. Kriegt aber irgendwann wie auch die Fritschi Spiel -> wackelt mehr weil sie mehr Gelenke hat
Geschmackssache. Wichtig ist: Manche Bindungen harmonieren mit manchen alpinskischuhe, manche nicht. Ich habe Alpinskischuhe die gehen mit der Fritschi schlecht und manche die wollen die naxo nicht. Also beim Bindungskauf schuhe mitnehmen.
naxo hat den weiteren Nachteil: Die sind seit Anfang dieses Jahres in Konkurs, das Unternehmen gibts nicht mehr, kein Service, keine Ersatzteile.  Daher günstig auf ebay.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Fritschi würde ich eher die Freeride empfehlen, ebenso wie bei Silvretta. Bei der Silvretta hab ich aber keine Erfahrungen mit alpinen Schuhen.

Alpinskischuhe: Fürs Stuhleck zum Rauflaufen reichen Alpinskischuhe absolut soferne du sie weit genug aufmachen kannst um die nötige Bewegungsfreiheit zu bekommen. Ich gehe selber wenn es mit zu blöd ist 2 Schuhe mitzunehmen ab und zu mit alpinen, einige meiner Freunde denen das zu teuer ist gehen mit Alpinschuhen. Für leichte Sachen reicht das allemal. Einen ganzen Tag eine ordentliche tour würde ich damit aber nur in Ausnahmefällen machen, einfach weil es unbequemer und schwerer ist und die Sohle ein Scheiß wenn man mal die Ski tragen muß.

Zusammenfassend:
Ist ein alter Alpinski vorhanden nimm dir ne naxo oder Fritschi (je nachdem was mit dem Alpinschuh paßt) schraub die drauf und fertig. Felle benötigst du noch: Nimm dir keine die hinten den Spanngurt haben. Nimm dir ein klassischen Spennklebefell, hinten den haken und vorne die Gummilasche zum Spannen. Die Felle (colltex) die vorne fix sind und hinten mit einer Metalllasche draufgeklippt werden sind ein Scheißdreck. Kannst mir glauben hab ich selber auf einen meiner Tourenski und werd die heuer wegwerfen bzw die bei colltex fragen ob die wo angrennt sind. Felle kaufst du dir wenn du Ski hast, weil du die nach dem Sidecut der Ski kaufst oder dir nach dem Sidecut der Ski selber schneidest. Beim Alpinski mußt du hinten noch die kleine Ausnehmung für den Haken reinfeilen.

Jo, das wärs mal.

----------


## georg

Als Händler für dich eventuell interessant: Nidus (Ski) und Fritschi gibts bei Sail&Surf. Keine Ahnung ob du mit denen zu tun hast..

Daten Nidus XP (UVP EUR 99,90)  :Wink: 
Aufbau: Angeblich Holzkern mit Glasfasergurten
149 cm 	15 m 	        104 | 70 | 92 mm 	blau | 1.118g
156 cm 	16,6 m 	104 | 70 | 92 mm 	blau | 1.257g
163 cm 	18,1 m 	107 | 72 | 94 mm 	weiß | 1.390g
170 cm 	19,1 m 	107 | 72 | 94 mm 	weiß | 1.410g
Kein Tiefschneejäger aber vom Sidecut gut überlegt wenn man einen Ski für alle anbieten will. Zum Kondischinden vom Preis/-Leistungsverhältnis sicher unerreicht, das trau ich mir sagen ohne den Ski getestet zu haben.  :Wink:

----------


## mankra

Super Danke.
Selber kauf ich beim Sail&Surf nicht ein, aber die Wiener Shops haben dort einen Zugang.
Zusammenfassend kann man sagen, zur Not und allein, ohne Zeitdruck kann man mit mit normalen Schischuh auch raufgehen.

Welche Schilänge nimmt man bei Tourenschi mit meiner Größe?

----------


## georg

> Zusammenfassend kann man sagen, zur Not und allein, ohne Zeitdruck kann man mit mit normalen Schischuh auch raufgehen.


 Jo auf alle Fälle. Hängt natürlich auch vom Schuh ab. wenn das ein ultraharter Rennschuh ist wirst keine Freude haben. Wenn das ein bequemer Allerweltsschuh ist, dann ist das kein Problem.



> Welche Schilänge nimmt man bei Tourenschi mit meiner Größe?


 Als Anfänger und wenn der Schwerpunkt beim Raufgehen liegt jedenfalls kleiner als du groß bist. Das nimmt dir zwar Auftrieb beim Runterfahren, aber du tust dir bei Spitzkehren wesentlich leichter. Mein Favorit ist  derzeit ein 168er bei 183cm Körpergröße was sehr angenehm beim Raufgehen aber im Tiefschnee mir doch eine Kleinigkeit zu kurz ist. Ich hab auch noch einen 165er, einen 185er und einen 183 Tourenski die beiden letzteren sind halt widerspenstiger bei Spitzkehren.
Ich bin schon so ziemlich alle Längen durch habe auch 203er und 145er.  :Big Grin:  Die optimale Länge für mich wäre wohl 10cm kleiner als ich bin.

----------


## mankra

Ist schon ein harter Schuh, irgendein Nordica 14 oder so ähnlich.
Beim Schifahren superangenehm zu fahren.

Doch auch so kurz, OK. dann werd ich wohl auch wegen eines 170igers schauen.

Zum Probieren möcht ich nicht zuviel ausgeben, keine Ahnung wie es mir dann wirklich Spaß macht.

----------


## georg

Probier den Schuh einfach. Ein Tourenschuh wird kaum eine andere Sohlenlänge haben als ein Alpinschuh, das heißt du kannst dir jederzeit einen Tourenschuh nachkaufen und dann die Vorderbacken auf den einstellen (Tourenskischuhe sind vorne höher).

Dann halte das am Anfang so günstig wie möglich, Bindung ist teuer genug. Wenn es dir taugt kippst du sowieso rein, wenn nicht hast nicht viel ausgegeben (und ich kann wieder eine günstige gebrauchte Bindung abgreifen  :Stick Out Tongue: ).

----------


## mankra

Reserveschi hab ich leider nur einen alten Riesentorlaufschi mit 195cm Länge...... 
Werd mir mal die S&S Preislisten besorgen.

----------


## Beauty

Also ich fahre meinen Head Monster in 176cm und gehe mit normalenSkishuhen (Head). Ich finde das beim raufgehen kein Problem und bei den Abfahrten wäre ein weicherer Schuh bei dem Ski eine Sünde  :Cool:

----------

